# Dnc/rnc 2012?



## AmandaLynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Just interesting, don't know how many people were at St.Paul or Denver is 2008, or who plans to go to either or both in 2012.

But the RNC has pretty much settled on Tampa-gonna be a steamy one, riots in the street in late Florida summer. 

The DNC is still touring cities and is down to it's top four- Minneapolis, St.Louis, Cleveland, and Charlotte NC. 

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on this, start things off.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 30, 2010)

Obama will easily win democratic primary unless he fucks up big time (and it would have to be super big) then it will be Hillary.

I think Pallin will win the republican primary if she runs but she has no chance of beating Obama unless he fucks up but then she wont be able to beat Hillary either.

so I think our next president will be democrat. but that wont change nothing cause neither party knows how to run the government right. our only hope is a third party but none are strong enough to win a national election.


----------



## connerR (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, politics are fucked. I hope that the entire left gets eviscerated over the next couple years, and indeed it's headed that direction (Obama aka Epic Fail Guy isn't doing much to help himself), but I don't know who is going to take over on the right. I used to say I'd take a Republican over a Democrat, but now I wish both parties would just be euthanized. Unfortunately, I think America is too diverse for any kind of long-term government. 

Amanda, what is the grandiose reason for rioting during the RNC?


----------



## Gudj (Aug 1, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> Just interesting, don't know how many people were at St.Paul or Denver is 2008, or who plans to go to either or both in 2012.
> 
> But the RNC has pretty much settled on Tampa-gonna be a steamy one, riots in the street in late Florida summer.
> 
> ...


 


We should all go, since they're going to be the last DNC/RNC's ever.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 1, 2010)

There are always huge protests at both the RNC and DNC, although usually quite a bit larger at the RNC. The 2008 RNC in St.Paul protests were big news in the anarchist/anti-authoritarian scene, biggest since the WTO in seattle in 99. People show up to protest and 5,000 cops/national guard show up= riots. People are still facing domestic terrorism charges from St.Paul.


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 1, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> There are always huge protests at both the RNC and DNC, although usually quite a bit larger at the RNC. The 2008 RNC in St.Paul protests were big news in the anarchist/anti-authoritarian scene, biggest since the WTO in seattle in 99. People show up to protest and 5,000 cops/national guard show up= riots. People are still facing domestic terrorism charges from St.Paul.


 

alright lets riot and destroy shit to help prove the republicans are justified in wanting to send everyone and their mother to prison for life. something tells me it's an undercover republican that instigates the riots to begin with.


----------



## Tao_of_Pi (Aug 1, 2010)

pheonix said:


> alright lets riot and destroy shit to help prove the republicans are justified in wanting to send everyone and their mother to prison for life. something tells me it's an undercover republican that instigates the riots to begin with.


 
Ahh yes, the "false-flag vandalism" theory proposed by Alex Jones.

Seriously though, I just wish that the more liberal states like California and New York would see the benefit of decentralization (like the ability to dictate their own drug and health insurance laws) instead of trying to force their policies down the throats of the conservative states that are obviously going to resist them.

And I don't think that the Democratic and Republican parties are going anywhere too soon, however there is likely to be more internal conflict within them than ever before. It'll be interesting to say the least to see if the libertarians in the RLC can stage a coup against the Neo-Cons and take control of the Republican party within the next decade or so.


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 1, 2010)

the laws the states make don't really matter, we're in a union. the feds have absolute power and wont let cali or any other states make them laws unless they have a majority of the states on their side. 

Arnold can't be against marijanna he himself used to smoke and I use Arnold as an example when someone tells me weed makes people lazy and unmotivated, cause Arnold smoked during his undefeated bodybuilding career. I hate republicans but I'd vote Arnold for president.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought this thread was supposed to be about the DNC and RNC, not about yr commentary on reformisms failure and future failures. 
Alot of folks who go to the NC's see both parties as completely irrelevant, and go there in an attempt not so much to invalidate "them", but to make "us" more visible. Radical groups don't usually favor one party over the other, and attending the RNC definitely does NOT show endorsement for the Democratic party.
I thought we were done talking about how shitty Democrats and Republicans are along time ago.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 1, 2010)

So agree Gudj. A lot of times when you say yer going to protest the DNC people asume yer conservative...blah. Sure some people go to the NC's because they want to riot and fuck stuff up(there's a reason why they call it riot porn) But I like to hope that a lot more people go to be visible, let their voice be heard and excersise the rights that we still have. Also true that the feds place snitches, there were at least 4 in the organizing of the RNC and they fucked a lot of people over. And there are undercovers in the marches trying to get people to do illegal things. 

I'd rather not be an armchair activist/anarchist/anti-authoritarian whatever we want to call ourselves(labels only seperate us, fuck all that) We can talk about how shitty both sides are and how unlikely things are to change, or we can go out there and try to change things ourselves, as a community. The NC's are also an interesting way to make connections within the movement, and see old friends, marching side by side. "The revolution will not be televised" It also won't be broadcasted or podcasted, or blogged or twittered. 

The NC's, g-20/12/8(insert other number here), world trade summits, olymics and many other meetings also fuck over the communities they are held in. Often it is billed to cities as something awesome, it'll stimulate the economy and bring in tourism and blah blah blah. But these meetings turn cities into police states, they criminalize poverty and homelessness(you got clean up the city!) And if my "home"town is one of the final four for the DNC well fuck, I'm going to worry about it.


----------

